# A survey about your favorite color for sand as substrate



## efors (Jun 10, 2008)

I have seen so many different opinions about sand of what color is best as substrate for a mbuna tank, that I would like to do the following survey:
What is your favorite color for sand in a mbuna tank? Why? 
Thanks a lot for your opinions!


----------



## azzah (Jun 28, 2007)

I originally had a black substrate in my tank and then moved to pool filter sand and have now got 3mm crushed coral and the pure white of the crushed coral is my favourite.

I also found my tank looked dirty sometimes as the fish waste blended in with the black so you couldn't always see where to vac. Now with the white substrate I can see exactly where to vac and my tank looks a lot better and my water looks crystal clear.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I like the looks of the medium to dark tans for no particular reason at all.


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

I started off with PFS and play sand (mixed) and it was nice, but I have recently went to Black Tahitian Moon Sand and could not be happier. The BTMS really brings out the colors in the fish, and it looks great with my black background, grey rocks, swords, java fern, and anubias. The best is whatever appeals to you, so good luck!


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I have one tank with white and one with play sand (brown). The white becomes brown quickly with Diatoms. It's not a terrible look but don't expect it to stay white unless you know a trick I don't.

I like the brown alot although in the future I want to try mixing it with something else to get a different look. All brown can get boring after a few tanks are set up.


----------

